

Rate This Startup: Innovative Video and Audio based Issue Management  - tnm
http://doyouhaveanissue.com

======
al3x
Wow. I don't know how our team ever got anything done without this.

------
boorad
Have you verified with legal counsel that Dunkin' Donuts will license Deez
Nutz for perpetual use?

------
sku_
Have been using since private beta. Has revolutionized the way we work.

------
moonpolysoft
This is the best issue tracker I've ever seen. A+++++ would buy again.

